# MY Babies



## Chanel01 (Nov 24, 2006)

The last photo is of my japanese chin Peaches who is four months old who is a total sweetie and gives kisses to everyone.
The second photo is my 8 year old Lab Joey is a wise old man 
who is very loyal, loving, and is a big couch potato.
The second photo is of my 8 month old chocolate lab J.C. (which stands for June Carter) who is always by your side,very inquisitive,and affectionate.
The third photo is of JC and Joe during halloween.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Hehe! I love the photo of J.C. and Joey on Halloween. It's cute.Oh!! And love Peaches, she is so cute!!!!


----------



## Chanel01 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Denise


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*Ah!!!!*



Chanel01 said:


> Thanks Denise


GASP!!!! How do you know my name?


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

not that hard lol


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Buddy said:


> not that hard lol


Hmmm... you're right.


----------



## Chanel01 (Nov 24, 2006)

ilovemychihuahua said:


> Hmmm... you're right.


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof2Pups (Nov 17, 2006)

Your babies are adorable!!


----------



## xochanelox (Nov 14, 2006)

all your dogs are so adorable..


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

Too cute! I love the color of the chocolate lab.


----------



## MasonLover (Nov 29, 2006)

Your babies are super cute!! I eventually want to get a little papillon, but am afraid because the puppy I have now is going to get big. How does your japanese chin get along with your labs?


----------



## huskylover (Oct 10, 2006)

lol your not the only one!ive got three little porkers.At 3 months old their really rotten


----------

